# Mili-pac



## Malu (Jun 1, 2007)

I ordered some tyvek envelopes from USPS. a few weeks ago and they came in the other day. Only there's a big flag on the outside and it says mili-pac I guess I ordered the wrong envelopes, but am I still able to use them for regular priority?


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Malu said:


> I ordered some tyvek envelopes from USPS. a few weeks ago and they came in the other day. Only there's a big flag on the outside and it says mili-pac I guess I ordered the wrong envelopes, but am I still able to use them for regular priority?


I know they have changed there envelopes so that priority can ship domestic and international in the same bag ,that may be the new ones if not turn them inside out and write or stick a priority sticker on packages when mailing.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Malu said:


> I ordered some tyvek envelopes from USPS. a few weeks ago and they came in the other day. Only there's a big flag on the outside and it says mili-pac I guess I ordered the wrong envelopes, but am I still able to use them for regular priority?


I think those are the correct ones. They changed the way Priority Mail packaging looks.


----------

